
Can text in different colors help you tackle the most difficult books? - prismatic
http://mashable.com/2016/05/16/color-text-books/#LbcpVwUPdaqR
======
n00b101
I bet math textbooks would be great with "syntax highlighting" ... If it works
for code, why not?

~~~
tptacek
Does it really work in code?

~~~
stephengillie
Color coding syntax makes code jump off the page for many of us. Does it for
you?

Bracket and parenthesis highlighting alone is invaluable.

My style is Obsidian, with a dark background, yellow/orange quoted text, blue
variables, grey comments, bold white operators, white block comments. Ported
from VI to N++ for a unified experience.

~~~
tptacek
I don't know. I do it too, like everyone else, but I'm not sure how much of a
benefit I get from it.

~~~
stephengillie
Maybe you should try turning it off for a while? The benefit for me is highly
proven - I'm 5 to 10 times more likely to make a bracket or parenthesis
mistake without color coding. And I make about 10% more variable/comment
errors too.

------
iKlsR
Relevant [http://www.beelinereader.com/](http://www.beelinereader.com/)
[http://opendyslexic.org/](http://opendyslexic.org/)

~~~
gnicholas
coincidentally, this was also in the news last week:

The Atlantic:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/a-bett...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/05/a-better-
way-to-read/482127/)

NPR: [http://www.wnyc.org/story/eureka-moment-makes-reading-
easier...](http://www.wnyc.org/story/eureka-moment-makes-reading-easier/)

------
pbhjpbhj
I'd love markers to show who is speaking in more complex dialogue exchanges
(eg LotR), I hate when I've read a few sentences and realise I should be doing
a different voice.

------
chrismcb
Perhaps this article could have benefited from colored text?

